# First Handgun



## WSU (May 26, 2014)

I'm familiar with handguns as I'm a LEO here in washington state. I'm looking for a 9mm or .45 for my conceal carry. We use the Smith and Wesson M&P on duty. I'm not a fan of the M&P. I've been looking at the Glock 19 4th gen and the Springfield XDS. Does anyone own either and can you give me the pros and cons of both?? I have shot the Glock and I liked it but officers at the department are also saying I should check out the xds.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have the Glock 19 Gen4, with night sights, and love it. I also have the G17 Gen4 as well, and both are excellent pistols.! The Glock 19 is the perfect CCW for me bc it offers excellent concealability with the maximum capacity. I really think you would be happy with it over the XD. The trigger is pretty nice on the XD, but the reset is better on the Glock by my estimation. It took me some time to become a true fan of the Glock. I love the Sig line of pistols (in particular the 226 and 229), but after many hours on the range with many different pistols, I came to the conclusion I shoot better with the Glock Gen4 9mm. I Was still torn bc I love the Sig, from the reputation to the way it handled for me. But i asked myself "what do you want in a ccw". The Glock 19 Gen4 is a workhorse of a pistol! Very simple, and fewer moving parts. It just works.

That's why I carry the Glock 19 Gen4.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a number of Glocks and a gen3 G19 is one of them. I also have an XD40. I find the XD series to have a higher bore axis and with the grip angle, this does not fit me well when firing the gun. The Glock 19/23 is better for me and with the lower bore axis, a more natural pointer.

But like most things in life, this is all in the eyes (preferences) of the user. Best thing for you to do is to try to shoot them both at a range and see which one really works best for you.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I know it's not on your list but I just bought a CZ P07 Duty in 9mm. It's medium frame, a little smaller than a M&P. After one range trip I really like it. It was $425 OTD. All the reviews I've read/viewed were positive. Seems like a sleeper. I like the simple insides for cleaning. Take down is easy too. Can't hurt to look.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Have to ask. What is it about the M&P series that you don't like? I have five of them (four are centerfire) and love them all. I shoot my M&P 9 Pro Series 4.25" a lot and it is very accurate.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I own the G19 and XDM 3.8 and they are both great guns but the XDM shoot more accurately for me but the G19 is the one handgun I always turn to when the SHTF.


----------



## WSU (May 26, 2014)

The M&P just didnt sit well in my hand. I had/have a difficult time shooting it for some reason. It just doesnt feel right. I tried out the XDM and it was a little small. I think im going to go with the glock. Which brings my next question. 

IS THE GLOCK 19 GEN 4 legal in californina. I will be an LEO if I move there


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

The Glock 19 Generation GEN 4 is not legal in California for us civilians, don't know about for LEO. In fact to quote the California Gun Roster, "No Generation 4 Glock handguns have been approved as of: Wednesday, May 28, 2014"


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

bigjohn56 said:


> The Glock 19 Generation GEN 4 is not legal in California for us civilians, don't know about for LEO. In fact to quote the California Gun Roster, "No Generation 4 Glock handguns have been approved as of: Wednesday, May 28, 2014"


Why is it not legal in California? Sorry, that is so foreign to me... I own three gen4 Glocks.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

WSU said:


> The M&P just didnt sit well in my hand. I had/have a difficult time shooting it for some reason. It just doesnt feel right. I tried out the XDM and it was a little small. I think im going to go with the glock. Which brings my next question.
> 
> IS THE GLOCK 19 GEN 4 legal in californina. I will be an LEO if I move there


There is another approach. Don't move to California. Why not Texas or Arizona if you wish to remain in the more western states?


----------

